# VHI & Maternity Claim



## highly (1 Jul 2008)

Hi

I'll try and simplify this. 

Currently, I do not have health insurance with VHI. According to the website, one has to wait 26 weeks before they can make a claim 

http://www.vhi.ie/info/lifestages/info.jsp

Obviously pregnancy lasts 40 weeks. My question is, Would i have to wait 6 months before getting pregnant before I can use my VHI - or is the claim to the VHI made after the baby is born?

i.e. if i got VHI today, and get pregnant tomorrow - Would I be covered?

I would call them, but I'm in an open plan office and I don't really want to announce to the office that my husband and I would like to start a family!!

Thank you.


----------



## Towger (1 Jul 2008)

Read down the page "A 52 week waiting period applies to maternity/pregnancy benefits." I believe it is the date the baby is born, well thats when most expenses occur. You also been to remember that not all pregnancies are 40 weeks and you don’t want to be caught short. To be honest, unless you are thinking of Mount Carmel, in a major hospital there not too much difference in going Public, Semi Private or Private. Apart from getting your own consultant (or hoping to get the main man and not a member of the team!) and insuring you are not sharing a room with an undesirable….


----------



## highly (1 Jul 2008)

Missed that bit. oops. Thank you

Is it possible for my husband to claim the benefit off his VHI in that case?

Sorry for stupid questions


----------



## Towger (1 Jul 2008)

No


----------



## highly (1 Jul 2008)

Thank you.


----------

